# heartburn



## mummy22girls (Jan 17, 2007)

hi there first time i have posted in this section so hope its the right place, i am 26 weeks pg and am on gaviscon for heartburn, but my problem is, i just dont think its strong enough, i got  a huge bottle less than 3 weeks ago and its gone, i get heartburn all day long and am constantly drinking it, it helps for 10 mins then it returns again and its such a horrible feeling!!! also i look a bit strange taking a huge bottle with me wherever i go!! when i see my mw next week is there anything i can ask for that is maybe a bit stronger? thank you cheryl xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Cheryl,

Congrats on your pregnancy but   about the heartburn. It's not unusual to go through Gaviscon by the bucketful I'm afraid   Do speak to your midwife about it but there isn't anything stronger they can give you; you'll have to go and see your GP ( unless your midwife is an independent prescriber). There are other medicines available for heartburn e.g. ranitidine, omeprazole but these are not routinely prescribed so you'd really have to have a discussion with the GP and see if they'd prescribe it for you.

Maz x


----------



## mummy22girls (Jan 17, 2007)

thank you very much think ill ask for a case of the stuff then xx


----------

